# Bremen, Oldenburg und Umgebung



## KSB/OL (31. Oktober 2008)

Maaaaahlzeit! 

Haltet Ihr einen neuen, gemeinsamen Thread aller ... nennen wir uns mal "Metropolregionalisten"  bzw. aller BikerInnen der Region in und um Bremen und Oldenburg (um Weser, Hunte, Ems, Jade, ...) auch für eine prima Idee? 

Die "konzertierten Aktionen" der letzten Monate und Jahre , die räumliche Nähe unserer (gemeinsamen) Reviere, unser gebündeltes "Trail-know-how"  , die gemeinschaftlichen Treffen, die anstehenden gemeinsamen Projekte , erneut zusammen trainierende WinterpokalistInnen links und rechts der Weser ...   ... aber auch die relative Überschaubarkeit unserer nordwestdeutschen MTB-Szene  , alles gute Gründe für etwas mehr "mediale Konzentration" und Koordination, oder?!? 

In diesem Sinne, macht ma' was rein hier!  

Dicke Grüße

S.


----------



## Mutti (31. Oktober 2008)

Na, dann ...  ... gleich mal ein Hinweis von den Oldenburger Bären:

_Vormerken! Am zweiten Weihnachtsfeiertag wird's wieder das alljährliche, offene, wenngleich auch inoffizielle "Entenbratenrennen" (MTB) auf und um die Hatte(ne)r "Achterbahn" geben. Genaue Infos folgen zeitnah ... _

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seiffen (1. November 2008)

moin, moin,
es wäre ja schön, wenn die bremer und oldenburger Menschen und MTBiker ihre Vorbehalte begraben könnten. Dann könnten sich alle mal etwas Abwechselung durch den Blick über den Tellerrand verschaffen. Also ich steh voll dahinter!


----------



## DAMDAM (1. November 2008)

Ich als Bremer habe und hatte nie Vorbehalte gegenüber Oldenburgern, wer hat denn sowas erzählt?


----------



## Seiffen (1. November 2008)

nö, 
ich habe auch nichts gegen Oldenburger . Als Oldenburger habe ich lange in HB arbeiten dürfen. Eigentlich sind die Vorbehalte wohl eher scherzhaft zu sehen. 
Aber wie wärs, könntest Du mal eine Tour für Oldenburger in HB anbieten? Das wär doch mal was!


----------



## KSB/OL (1. November 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> ... wer hat denn sowas erzählt?



  (siehe oben, Eintrag #1!  )



Seiffen schrieb:


> Also ich steh voll dahinter!





Übrigens, es gibt wieder 'nen _Winterstammtisch_: klick! 

Mit diplomatischen Grüßen  

S.


----------



## dinosaur (1. November 2008)

Hallo, 
einen gemeinsamen fred finde ich gut; die beiden Ursprungsthreads dümpelten ja zeitweise doch sehr. Gegen die Meisterspammer vom Deisterhaben wir aber trotzdem keine Chance.
Ciao
dino

@Mutti: man sah dich in Sandkrug mit Kamera; wo sind die Bilder


----------



## ralfathome (1. November 2008)

moin,
Vorbehalte? erzähl doch mal!

Tellerrand? Also mein Teller ist recht groß.




Gruß
ralf


----------



## Mutti (1. November 2008)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Gegen die Meisterspammer vom Deisterhaben wir aber trotzdem keine Chance.



... da magst Du durchaus richtig liegen!  Aber, hey, wir könn's ja mal versuchen.   



dinosaur schrieb:


> @Mutti: man sah dich in Sandkrug mit Kamera; wo sind die Bilder



Ähhh, tja ... dabei war ich ... _ja ja, Schande über mich_ ... gar nicht bei den diesjährigen Cross-Rennen in Sandkrug. Bilder gibt's allerdings schon, nur sind jene (die ich bisher gesehen habe) von _Dr. Zoidberg_ und _greyscale_: klick! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## KSB/OL (1. November 2008)

Seiffen schrieb:


> Aber wie wärs, könntest Du mal eine Tour für Oldenburger in HB anbieten? Das wär doch mal was!



Du bist bei unseren "konzertierten Aktionen" noch nicht dabei gewesen?!?   Siehst', dat kommt davon!   Dann nix wie los!  _(Man / frau muss es ja nicht unbedingt wie der nette Herr. O. aus B. machen, der fast schon regelmäßig sportliche 35 km (?!) aus Bremen (City) zur Oldenburger Schleuse radelt, dann hier mit dem Treff rasante 80 oder 90 km durchs sonntägliche Gelände pflügt, um danach auf seinem MTB stante pede wieder - zudem über verschlungene Pfade  - zurück nach HB zu jetten.   Hmmmm, obwohl ...  )_

@ralf: Aaaah, prima, d'e hiesig' Jagdhütt'n ...   _(Ich sag's ja, die Region is' klein ... und fein! )_

Gruß

S.


----------



## greyscale (2. November 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ich als Bremer habe und hatte nie Vorbehalte gegenüber Oldenburgern, wer hat denn sowas erzählt?



Das soll auch so bleiben!

Ich als Oldenburger erlaube mir natürlich Ressentiments gegen Bremer - bin da seehhhr tolerant.

Ist natürlich nicht ernst gemeint...

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (3. November 2008)

KSB/OL schrieb:


> Maaaaahlzeit!
> 
> Haltet Ihr einen neuen, gemeinsamen Thread aller ... nennen wir uns mal "Metropolregionalisten"  bzw. aller BikerInnen der Region in und um Bremen und Oldenburg (um Weser, Hunte, Ems, Jade, ...) auch für eine prima Idee?



na das ist doch mal ne tolle idee
da sich mein "revier" ja quasi vom warver sand bis zu den osenbergen erstreckt fühle ich mich auch schon als frikadelle im metropolen-burger
also ich bin dabei...


----------



## OldenBiker (4. November 2008)

Moinsen zusammen,

habe endlich das Video von Sandkrug (Weser-Ems-Cup) online.

Viel Spass beim anschauen.



Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## DAMDAM (4. November 2008)

Seiffen schrieb:


> Aber wie wärs, könntest Du mal eine Tour für Oldenburger in HB anbieten? Das wär doch mal was!



Das wäre sicherlich mal eine Idee! Aber ich denke Ralf kennt sich doch deutlich besser aus hier in Bremen. Aber vielleicht finden wir ja alle einen Termin für eine Tour in Bremen in der nächsten Zeit. Bietet sich ja an, da im Wintertraining eh nicht so schnell gefahren wird .

Gruß nach Oldenburg


----------



## Mutti (4. November 2008)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Moinsen zusammen, habe endlich das Video von Sandkrug (Weser-Ems-Cup) online.





... und, jepp, bei _kleiner Auflösung_ natürlich erst "zur Seite" scrollen ...   ... und / aber dann durchs volle Programm.   

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## KSB/OL (17. November 2008)

_@bonham_: Syke-Treff(s) => RSV-BV (unter "Training")!



S.


----------



## Mutti (19. Dezember 2008)

Wie versprochen, hier nähere Infos zum diesjährigen *Weihnachtsrennen*  der Oldenburger Bären:

Das alljährliche, offene, wenngleich auch völlig inoffizielle _(MTB-XC-) "Entenbratenrennen" _findet wie geplant am zweiten Weihnachtstag, also am Freitag, den 26. Dezember 2008 statt. Entgegen früherer Ankündigungen wird der Rundkurs allerdings *NICHT* wieder über die Hatte(ne)r "Achterbahn" ...  ... sondern - ganz woanders - durch den _Oldenburger Stadtwald, das Blankenburger Holz und an die große Huntebrücke_ führen. Treffpunkt: mit dem Bike um 9:30 Uhr am "Schwan" (Hafenpromenade) in Oldenburg oder aber - entsprechend später - auf dem Wanderparkplatz im Oldenburger Stadtwald (nähe Abfahrt "OL-Hafen", A29). Programm: Anfahrt ab Hafenpromenade (ca. 15 Min.), gemeinsames Abfahren der Strecke, Start des Rennens (etwa 10:00 Uhr; Rennen wie üblich über 40 Min.). Gebühren: keine! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (24. Dezember 2008)

*Ich wünsche Allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest!* 
ein paar tage der ruhe und besinnlichkeit, gutes essen und schöne geschenke!
damit man nach ein paar tagen beine hochlegen auch wieder kräftig in die pedale treten kann


----------



## OldenBiker (13. Januar 2009)

Moinsen zusammen,

Wichtige Bekanntgabe:

Die Eisbein-Tour ist auf den 28.02.09 verlegt.
Anmeldungen sind ab sofort möglich. Hier anmelden


Frostige Grüße
OldenBiker


----------



## Mutti (17. Februar 2009)

*Kurzer Hinweis zur MTB-/Cross-"Eisbein"-Tour 2009:
*


HaDifu schrieb:


> ... aufgrund der zahlreichen Anmeldungen  sind nur noch wenige Startplätze verfügbar.
> Wer zu spät kommt...



... der verpasst möglicherweise was: 





(Eisbein-Tour 2008)




_Übrigens, kleine Änderung: Pause / Verpflegungsposten und Einstieg "Tour II" (2. Streckenabschnitt) nicht wie im letzten Jahr am Drielaker, sondern neuerdings am Blankenburger See (Höhe DLRG-Haus, Kloster Blankenburg: siehe "Treffpunkt"!)_

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## schappi (17. Februar 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Gegen die Meisterspammer vom Deisterhaben wir aber trotzdem keine Chance.
> Ciao
> dino
> 
> ...


----------



## Geestraider (18. Februar 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Das lese ich ja jetzt erst!
> Beim nächsten Deisterkreisel *müssen wir mal mit dir hinter den Busch gehen*, so despektierlich wie du dich hier äußerst
> Gruß
> Schappi



immer diese Deister-Rowdy´s!!! 
...jaja, ich bin gut informiert, ich schaue schliesslich N3


----------



## Mutti (24. Februar 2009)

War ja eines der genialsten "regionalen" Touren-Events 2008 ...  ... und nu' auch noch mit neuer Website: klick! 

... für Insider: _Wonning, yeah!  _

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (1. März 2009)

Hallo!
Meine Bilder der Eisbeintour findet ihr hier:
http://www.oldenburgerrennradfreunde.de/Eisbein2009/
Danke nochmal an die Organisatoren!
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Geestraider (13. März 2009)

servus...
am sonntag wollten wir von delmenhorst aus richtung warwer sand rollen, mal so nach dem rechten schauen
wir treffen uns um 11h am sportzentrum workout, nähere info´s unter last minute biking, mitfahrer sind willkommen
wetter soll ja top werden


----------



## ralfathome (13. März 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> mal so nach dem rechten schauen


moin,
es kann gut sein daß Ihr mich dort beim Crossen erwischt.

Viel Spaß
ralf


----------



## Geestraider (14. März 2009)

null problemo...
aber immer daran denken, rechts vor links


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (1. April 2009)

servus MTBer!
allen anschein nach bleibt dieses bikerfreundliche frühlingswetter auch bis über ostern
deshalb meine frage: hat eventuell jemand lust karfreitag oder ostersamstag eine tour ab delmenhorst richtung wildeshausen über dötlingen nach sandkrug zu fahren? länge ca.70-80km plus rückfahrt nach DEL nochmal ca.30km.
das ganze bis sandkrug möglichst offroad(soweit möglich) auf asphalt zurück. ich dachte an lockeres tempo, die trails saugen genug körner
startzeit etc. kann man ja noch klären.
bei interesse melden!


----------



## OldenBiker (7. April 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> servus MTBer!
> allen anschein nach bleibt dieses bikerfreundliche frühlingswetter auch bis über ostern
> deshalb meine frage: hat eventuell jemand lust karfreitag oder ostersamstag eine tour ab delmenhorst richtung wildeshausen über dötlingen nach sandkrug zu fahren? länge ca.70-80km plus rückfahrt nach DEL nochmal ca.30km.
> das ganze bis sandkrug möglichst offroad(soweit möglich) auf asphalt zurück. ich dachte an lockeres tempo, die trails saugen genug körner
> ...




Moinsen,

also ich hätte Karfreitag Zeit und Lust. Lockeres Tempo klingt gut, muss nämlich erstmal wieder fit werden.
Schick mir doch ne PN, wo wir uns treffen.

Gruß 
OldenBiker


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (7. April 2009)

hallo michi,

klingt echt gut die Tour.....
aber, ich habe mal wieder keine Zeit....

Trotzdem Frohe Ostern und viel Spaß beim Eier suchen...

Bei einer Wiederholung der Tour wäre ich nicht abgeneigt....

LG

Oldenbürger


----------



## Geestraider (7. April 2009)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> also ich hätte Karfreitag Zeit und Lust. Lockeres Tempo klingt gut, muss nämlich erstmal wieder fit werden.
> Schick mir doch ne PN, wo wir uns treffen.
> Gruß
> OldenBiker



das hört sich gut an, dann sind wir schonmal zu dritt! wie kommst du denn nach DEL? bahn,rad,auto?
ich hatte ursprünglich an 11h startzeit gedacht! habe vorhin aber mit nem kumpel telefoniert der zZ in bayern urlaubt und in der nacht von Do auf Fr wiederkommt. der würde auch gerne mitfahren, könnte aber wenn er gut durchkommt frühestens ab 13h. wie sieht denn dein zeitfenster aus? 13h zu spät? wir werden sicher 3-4 stunden bis sandkrug brauchen schätze ich mal.

@oldenbürger
das ist natürlich schade, aber der oldenbiker kann ja berichten ob es sich überhaupt lohnt in meinem revier zu wildern


----------



## OldenBiker (7. April 2009)

Hallo,

werde wahrscheinlich mit der Bahn kommen. Auto wird gebraucht und wenn ich mit dem Bike fahre, bin ich schon ausgepowert angekommen. Muss ja erst wieder fit werden.

wenn 11:00 Uhr klappt bin ich rechtzeitig da. Wenn's erst um 13:00 Uhr geht, auch kein Problem, wird eben etwas später gefahren.

Ist zwar schon 'ne sehr lange Zeit her, das ich mit 'nem Bike im Delmenhorster Raum (so Mitte der 90er), soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung habe, gibt es dort schöne Trails zum abbiken.

Ich schleppe auf jedenfall die Helmcam mit.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Geestraider (7. April 2009)

hi,

ich wollte ursprünglich 11h damit es abends nicht zu spät wird aber 13h ginge noch, dann hätte mein kumpel eventuell die chance das zu schaffen!
mit ihm wären wir dann 4!
ich habe eben mal geschaut, um 12.35h fährt ein zug ab OL, ankunft in DEL 12.53h. ich könnte dich dann vom bahnhof abholen und wir fahren zusammen zum treffpunkt, sind ja nur ca.200m


----------



## Geestraider (8. April 2009)

hallo, nochmal für alle kurz-bzw unentschlossenen.
die idee zu dieser tour kam mir vor geraumer zeit beim studieren meines kartenmaterials dabei viel mir auf das man einige meiner liebsten trails, wege, wälder (wie auch immer) zu einer schönen tour zusammenfügen kann! ich wollte die runde schon längst mal an einem stück gefahren sein, bin bisher nur nicht dazu gekommen aber freitag solls ja schönes wetter geben wird also zeit es mal anzugehen.
noch ein paar info´s zum gedachten streckenverlauf.

von DEL aus durch die graft richtung große höhe, auf der großen höhe gibt es 2 lohnenswerte trails die natürlich auf dem programm stehen. weiter geht es über feld- und nebenwege richtung harpstedt. kurz vorm ort geht es dann zur ozeanbrücke und weiter richtung wildeshausen. im hölscherholz gehts über den flachsbäkentrail nach vossberg zur B213. von dort geht es runter zur hunte, über ein paar ganze nette trails weiter nach dötlingen. in dötlingen ist dann eine runde huntepaad pflicht auf dem weg richtung ostrittrum noch fix 2 kleine trails mitgenommen danach entspannt nach sandhatten rollen. mit etwas glück hat das waldcafe geöffnet, dann könnte man eventuell einen kleine kuchenstop einlegen, bevor es zum abschluß über den huntetrail nach sandkrug geht. 

je nach beinakkuspannung zuckel ich dann gemüdlich richtung heimat.
wie bereits erwähnt dachte ich an lockeres tempo, wer am ende noch zuviel körner über hat kann ja gerne auf´m rückweg attacke machen
der eine oder andere trail wird sicher automatisch etwas fixer angegangen, allein schon weils den spassfaktor erhöht
das solls erstmal gewesen sein.


----------



## juk (9. April 2009)

Moin, moin!

So wie es aussieht, sind die Bremer nicht uninteressiert.  Wo wäre denn der Treffpunkt?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (9. April 2009)

moin,
so sieht das aus.

Interressant wäre auch zu wissen, ob 12:53 Bahnhof angenommen wird. Dann würde ich dort warten.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arndaushude (9. April 2009)

Hallo,
habe gerade die Einträge entdeckt und hätte Lust mitzufahren. Genauso sieht es aus beim Freund von mir aus OL - wir fahren öfters in den Osenbergen/Sandkrug. Spricht etwas dagegen?? - wir suchen derzeit MTBler in der Gegend.
Der Treffpunkt klingt auch gut - wir würden den Zug von Hude/OL aus nehmen.
Mir ist noch nicht ganz klar, ob es eher Freitag oder Samstag wird - derzeit gehe ich von Freitag aus?


----------



## Geestraider (9. April 2009)

ich denke mal der bahnhof ist für die auswärtigen am besten zu finden. also würde ich mal sagen treffen wir uns gegen 1300h am bahnhof! 
wie sind denn die verbindungen aus HB? ich würde dann versuchen etwas eher dort zu sein. und um keine verwirrung aufkommen zu lassen sage ich mal auf dem platz südseite vom bahnhof (gegenüber ZOB), da wo der burger king ist!! den sollte man finden
für alle die mit dem auto anreisen, auf dem jute-gelände (nordseite vom bahnhof) sind massenhaft parkplätze!
abfahrt dann gegen 1310h.
wenn es mit den zeiten probleme gibt bitte melden!

last minute biking


----------



## ralfathome (10. April 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> [...] und um keine verwirrung aufkommen zu lassen sage ich mal auf dem platz südseite vom bahnhof (gegenüber ZOB), da wo der burger king ist!! den sollte man finden
> [...]


moin,
ich denke wir (Bremer) werden dann mindestens zu dritt pünktlich dort sein.

Bis denn dann
ralf


----------



## OldenBiker (10. April 2009)

Hallo,

war heute 'ne richtig geile Tour. Super Streckenwahl.
Sollte man bei Gelegenheit wiederholen.

Für die Videos (werde mehrere kleine Teile zuschneiden) brauche ich ca. 14 Tage. Ist  'ne Menge gutes dabei.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## juk (10. April 2009)

170km, 8:07 Std. Fahrzeit. Ich bin fix & fertig! 
Super Trails! Danke für den Guide!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (10. April 2009)

tjoah,
da bastelt sich der Michi aus vielen Einzelsegmenten eine Große Runde, tut kund das er die zum ersten Mal fahren will und lädt ein....





.....und aus allen Himmelsrichtungen eilen die "verrückten" herbei und wollen endlos über die Trails heizen.





Geniale Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (11. April 2009)

es ist karfreitag 1300h, das wetter könnte kaum besser sein als 10 unerschrockene biker sich aufmachten dem "Geesträuber" auf seinem raubzug durch die wildeshauser geest zu begleiten
eiskalt wurden sämtliche trails ausgeplündert die ihnen auf dem weg von delmenhorst nach sandkrug unter die stollen kamen

vielen dank an alle teilnehmer! super tour, super anstrengend, super truppe!!! hat schon einer pläne für nächstes jahr ostern
ich hatte im vorfeld leichte bedenken ob die tour auch den ansprüchen der lokalen MTB-elite gerecht wird aber der bereits während der tour ausgesprochene zuspruch hat alle strapazen fast vergessen lassen
als einziges manko muss ich sagen das mal wieder viel zu wenig fotos gemacht wurden, hier eine kleine auswahl.
ich hoffe es sind alle heile nach hause gekommen.
meine tagesausbeute waren 112km und 470hm, da soll noch einer was von flachland sagen an die 170km der "hardcorebremer" komm ich allerdings nicht ran 
ich denke mal das alle, die nicht dabei waren, etwas verpasst haben. einer wiederholung steht von mir aus nix im weg.
ich wünsche allen noch ein paar schöne ostertage!
schöne grüße...


----------



## arndaushude (11. April 2009)

Moin Männer, 
hab's nicht mehr ganz bis nach Hause geschafft - fehlten noch 10 Km  - Taxi kam aber dann . Hab an die DEL/HB-ler gedacht
Hab den kleinen Mini-Dorn heute gefunden.
War ne super Tour - der Kreislauf war nachts noch gut zu fühlen ...
Gerne wieder auch vor Ostern nächstes Jahr - Danke für die gute Führung
bis demnächst.


----------



## ralfathome (12. April 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> [...]ich hatte im vorfeld leichte bedenken [...]


moin,
von wegen, Du hast 'ne ordentliche Referenz vorgelegt.

Die Trails im Bremer Umland, die mir bekannt sind, sind bei weitem nicht so lang wie der an der Hunte aber auch ganz schön. Und manche sogar mit ein wenig Gefälle.

Wer von den Anwesenden mal den Warwer Sand oder andere "MTB-Highlights" im Bremer Umland erfahren möchte darf sich gern melden und/oder anschließen, ich guide gern.

Warwer Sand wäre ja praktisch "die Osterweiterung" der Karfreitagstour.

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## Geestraider (12. April 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Du hast 'ne ordentliche Referenz vorgelegt.



danke für die blumen



ralfathome schrieb:


> Wer von den Anwesenden mal den Warwer Sand oder andere "MTB-Highlights" im Bremer Umland erfahren möchte darf sich gern melden und/oder anschließen, ich guide gern.



das wird sicher bei gelegenheit mal in anspruch genommen


----------



## OldenBiker (12. April 2009)

Moinsen zusammen,

bin gerade dabei, die Videos auf YouTube hochzuladen. Ab morgen könnt Ihr euch unsere Karfreitags-Tour ansehen. 
Link: http://www.youtube.com/oldenbiker

Die Videos werden auch auf meiner Wesite http://www.oldenbiker.de eingebunden.

Die meisten Videos sind ungeschnitten und es wird teilweise heftig wackeln. Ließ sich aber leider nicht anders machen. 
Insgesamt werden es 13 Videoteile. Wäre ja Schade, das beste zu verpassen.

Und nochmal ein großes Danke an Geestraider für die Top-Tour .

Gruß
Oldenbiker


----------



## Geestraider (13. April 2009)

danke für die video´s!
das ist ja genug material für einen ganzen videoabend
schnell noch bier und popcorn ran und los gehts
ich habe eben allerdings noch die teile 8,11&13 vermisst


----------



## OldenBiker (14. April 2009)

Moinsen,

Teil 8 und 11 muss ich noch etwas kürzen, sind sonst für YouTube zu lang.
Teil 13 wird gerade hochgeladen.

Gru?
OldenBiker


----------



## ralfathome (14. April 2009)

moin,
einen Teil habe ich auch schon gesehen und schaue dann nach und nach die Anderen. Solch realistische Aufnahmen hätte ich nicht erwartet.

Vielen Dank dafür.

ralf


----------



## OldenBiker (14. April 2009)

So, Teil 8 und Teil 11 werden gerade hochgeladen, Dauert zwar noch ein wenig, bis fertig hochgeladen, aber dann sind alle Teile der Karfreitags-Tour online.

Bei einer der nächsten Touren nehme ich noch die Helmcam mit, dann gibt's noch bessere Videos.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Geestraider (14. April 2009)

vielleicht sollte man die tour auch mal mit gps abfahren. dann könnte man die daten ins netz stellen, "zur nachahmung empfohlen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. April 2009)

Hallo Michi,

ich würde die Daten nicht unbedingt ins Netz stellen.
Wenn jemand Interesse hat, dann kann man sicher als Guide fungieren.

Aber wenn alle Trails im Internet stehen könnte es sein, 
dass der eine oder andere Grundstückseigner vielleicht nicht damit einverstanden ist.
Die einen oder anderen Bereiche sind ja sooooo schön, 
so dass wir da nicht zu viele Touristen haben wollen. 

Und die Förster wollen wir ja auch nicht beunruhigen....

Wer Interesse an einem GPS-Track hat, der kann sich ja gerne per PN melden...


----------



## Geestraider (15. April 2009)

da will ich dir nicht wiedersprechen
obwohl der eine oder andere trail etwas mehr "verkehr" vertragen könnte, das hält die brennesseln klein


----------



## Geestraider (15. April 2009)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> So, Teil 8 und Teil 11 werden gerade hochgeladen, Dauert zwar noch ein wenig, bis fertig hochgeladen, aber dann sind alle Teile der Karfreitags-Tour online.
> 
> Bei einer der nächsten Touren nehme ich noch die Helmcam mit, dann gibt's noch bessere Videos.
> 
> ...



moin ingo,

also ich vermisse immernoch part8! stattdessen ist part11 gleich zweimal auf youtube, einmal 7minuten und einmal 9minuten lang! wenn ich mich nicht täusche müsste part8 der trail zur hunte runter sein, den würde ich doch sehr gerne sehen der geht nämlich gut, der trail


----------



## OldenBiker (16. April 2009)

Hab's gestern auch gemerkt. Habe Part 8 leider als Part 11 benannt. wird aber noch berichtigt. Leider ist der Teil vom Huntetrail nicht mehr mit draufgekommen, Speicherkarte war voll.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Geestraider (16. April 2009)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Leider ist der Teil vom Huntetrail nicht mehr mit draufgekommen, Speicherkarte war voll.



dann werde ich beim nächsten mal wohl ne kleinere tour vorbereiten, damit du auch alles drauf kriegst


----------



## OldenBiker (17. April 2009)

Bloss nicht kürzen.
Meine Kamera für den Helm war im Harz unterwegs. Beim nächstenmal kommt die mit. Um die voll zu kriegen musste die Tour noch um ein paar Stunden verlängern .


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Geestraider (17. April 2009)

dafür reicht meine kondition leider nicht


----------



## Geestraider (27. April 2009)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Hab's gestern auch gemerkt. Habe Part 8 leider als Part 11 benannt. wird aber noch berichtigt.



ich vermisse immernoch part 8??? du willst uns das beste wohl vorenthalten


----------



## OldenBiker (27. April 2009)

Sorry, das ich immer noch nicht umbenannt habe.
Leider im Moment viel Arbeit.

Im laufe de nächsten Woche wird`s aber erledigt. Fehlen ja noch ein paar andere Videos (Eisbein 2008 & 2009, Schierker Endurothon).


Gruß
Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (29. April 2009)

So, Part 8 der Karfreitagstour wird gerade hochgeladen. 

Von Sandkrug gibt`s leider nichts. Die Speicherkarte war voll. Beim nächstenmal gibt's mehr zu sehen.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Geestraider (29. April 2009)

juhuuuu...
die serie ist komplett das der huntetrail nicht dabei ist macht eigentlich auch garnix, den haste ja auch schon auf video.
ein sehr schönes andenken für alle die dabei waren
schade nur das man einem die anstrengung nicht ansehen kann
wenn ich das sehe kribbelt mir das schon wieder in den beinen
*wer würde den lust haben die tour im sommer vielleicht mal zu wiederholen?*
es könnte allerdings sein das einige trails zugewachsen sind, das heißt dann vorher gartenarbeit erledigen aber wenn mir einer beim *trailheckenschneiden* hilft sehe ich da keine größeren probleme
oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## OldenBiker (29. April 2009)

Wiederholung? aber logisch. Ich bin auf jedenfall dabei. Dann aber mit Kamera am Helm und GPS.

Trailheckenschneiden kommt noch in Sandkrug. Da sind einige Trails, die's bitter nötig haben .
Aber ein paar Kratzer gehören dazu.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Geestraider (30. April 2009)

gegen ein paar kratzer habe ich nix, aber brennesseln hasse ich und immer diese blöden zecken das macht kein spass.
ach, habe ich erwähnt das wir morgen einen kleinen harzausflug machen mal sehen ob es da noch berge gibt


----------



## juk (1. Mai 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> *wer würde den lust haben die tour im sommer vielleicht mal zu wiederholen?*



Wenn's denn unbedingt sein muss...!


----------



## Geestraider (31. Mai 2009)

servus,
bin gestern mal das stück zwischen wildeshausen und dötlingen gefahren, also mit ner heckenschere alleine kommt man da nicht mehr gegen an, da bräuchte es schon schweres gerät.ich denke mal das sich dieser trail bis zum herbst erledigt hat  zumindest ist null fahrfreude aufgekommen 
aber nächstes jahr ostern ist sicher wieder alles frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sylantkilla (12. Juni 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> servus,
> bin gestern mal das stück zwischen wildeshausen und dötlingen gefahren, also mit ner heckenschere alleine kommt man da nicht mehr gegen an, da bräuchte es schon schweres gerät.ich denke mal das sich dieser trail bis zum herbst erledigt hat  zumindest ist null fahrfreude aufgekommen
> aber nächstes jahr ostern ist sicher wieder alles frei




Wo ist denn da der Trail?
Meine Freundin wohnt in Brettorf, da bin ich jetzt am WE - vielleicht lässt das Wetter ja ne Ausfahrt zu...

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Geestraider (12. Juni 2009)

sylantkilla schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da der Trail?



wie gesagt, der trail war vor 2 wochen sehr zugewachsen, wird jetzt sicher nicht besser geworden sein 

also von brettdorf aus fährste am besten über iserloy bei der swim golf anlage rein (melkhus) und immer geradeaus richtung wildeshausen bis zur autobahn. an der strasse angekommen links über die autobahn weiter richtung wildeshausen bis kurz vorm gut altona. da steht rechts rein ein holzschild mit der aufschrift "Zur Hunte", da rein. nach dem bahnübergang am besten nicht gleich geradeaus den trail, sondern erst links und nach ca 50-100m recht den trail. der ist eigentlich schöner zu fahren aber wie gesagt, sehr zugewachsen, leider 
von da aus kann man noch weiter richtung dötlingen, aber das macht zur zeit alles recht wenig spass. ich denke mal ab oktober/november kann man da wieder ordenlich trailen 

alternativ würde ich für dich folgendes vorschlagen:

"huntepaad" in dötlingen  aber vorsicht, bei gutem wetter, besonders an wochenenden ist dort viel fussvolk unterwegs.

flachsbäkentrail im hölscher holz. schöner flowtrail ca 1,5-2km lang.

ein bischen weiter weg aber sehr lohnenswert ist der "huntetrail" zwischen sandhatten und sandkrug. das ist quasi DER TRAIL im oldenburger land 
im hinterland des huntetrails gibt es dann noch die osenberge, ein richtig schöner MTBler spielplatz 

ein paar videos der beschriebenen trails hat der nette herr oldenbiker auch auf youtube verewigt, aufgenommen auf unser großen karfreitagstour 

der flachsbäkentrail ist karfreitag, part 7
der trail beim gut altona den du suchst ist karfreitag, part 8
weiterführend dann part 9
huntepaad sind part 10 & 11

vielleicht kommte ich dir etwas weiterhelfen.


----------



## Mutti (12. Juni 2009)

Hmmm, von Brettorf aus empfiehlt sich ja prinzipiell 'ne schöne Runde über Wildeshausen, Dötlingen und Ostrittrum, oder!?! 

Idee: Richtung Wildeshausen starten, hinter der A1 erwähnten Trail an der Flachsbäke unter die Stollen nehmen , dann ggf. südlich um Wildeshausen herum (Trails an der Pestruper Straße) oder direkt aus Wildeshausen Richtung Dötlingen jetten (Das Westufer der Hunte wuchert dort nicht zu; selbst am Ostufer gibt's schöne, weitgehend "vegetationsfreie" Trails ... außerdem: es geht bis auf 43 m ü.N.N.  ; in Dötlingen bleibt auch einiges frei: Gierenberg, erwähnter Huntepadd und dessen Ausläufer, Poggenpohltrails), von Dötlingen dann durch die Wälder nach Ostrittrum [Dort im Norden den (Hunte-) Wanderweg "Dötlingen 1" unbedingt noch mitnehmen! An und auf diesem kommt erfahrungsgemäß das schönste Mittelgebirgsfeeling auf. ] und von dort aus schließlich über Land zurück nach Brettorf.

Tja, nur so als Tourenvorschlag ...


----------



## sylantkilla (12. Juni 2009)

Danke erstmal für die Infos - da kann man sich ja mal den Sommer was vornehmen...

Sind die Trails auch mit nem normalen Damenrad zu fahren?
Meine Freundin hat nämlich zur Zeit noch kein MTB und von daher müsste sie mich dann auf ihrem normalen Rad begleiten - nur sollte dabei möglichst nix kaputt gehen.

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Mutti (12. Juni 2009)

sylantkilla schrieb:


> Sind die Trails auch mit nem normalen Damenrad zu fahren?



Ähhhhm, watt?!? Daaaamenraaaaad?!? 

Tja, nee ... besser nich'!  _(<= nicht persönlich, sondern ironisch gemeint!)_ 

Hmmm, is' zwar alles prinzipiell nur _S0_ bis _S1_ ...  ... ergo, auf einigen Abschnitten würd's improvisiert sicher (spaßfrei )  "gehen" ... überall aber DEFINITIV nicht!

Andererseits, Ihr könnt's ja mal versuchen ...


----------



## Geestraider (12. Juni 2009)

ja also mit damenrad(!) würde ich da eher dem hunteradweg von wildeshausen richtung dötlingen folgen, der ist gut zu fahren. der huntepaad ist über weite strecken auch problemlos. und stellen wie an der glaner braut können auch umfahren werden. die trails im bereich poggenpohlsmoor würde ich da eher auslassen  ausserdem kenne ich den derzeitigen vegetationsstatus nicht  zumal der vordere teil von dötlingen aus kommend auch so schon recht verblockt ist.
aufm huntetrail sieht man hingegen des öfteren rad(!)fahrer. aber die scheinen nicht alle spass zu haben


----------



## sylantkilla (28. Juni 2009)

Also, heute beidem schönen Wetter hab ich dann gleich mal meine Freundin auf's Bike gescheucht und dann los nach Wildeshausen.
Den Trail nach 100m rechts hab ich mir angesehen - bin 5m rein gefahren und habe mir dann auch gedacht das das nicht so wirklich spaßig wird.
Wir sind dann den anderen direkt geradeaus runter und dann unten links rum bis wir nach nem schönen Stück an der Hunte wieder auf nen breiteren Feldweg kamen - dann das Ganze wieder Retour. 

Ich habe allerdings nix gesehen wo man in Richtung Dötlingen weiter kommen könnte - auf dem Rückweg ist mir nur noch ein kleiner Weg aufgefallen der nach links weg ging, aber Madame war nicht so experimentierfreudig.

Anschließend sind wir erstmal nach Wildeshausen in's Eiscafé. 

Dann sind wir auf dem Hunteradweg nach Dötlingen und einmal auf den Hundepaad rauf, da haben wir dann noch kurz Pause gemacht, sind dann wieder runter und wieder zurück nach Brettorf (wurde etwas spät - sonst hätte ich da gerne noch mehr erforscht). 

Alles in allem waren die beiden Ecken relativ gut befahrbar für meine Freundin - allerdings muss ich die "Damenradaussage" auch etwas relativieren - sie hat ein Trekkingrad.... 
Gemecker durfte ich mir trotzdem anhören - aber auch nur weil es zwischendurch bergauf ging, die Abfahrten waren voll in Ordnung.
Achja - nicht zu vergessen das ich ihr ja angeblich immer weg fahre.... 
Ihre Aussage gegen Ende der Tour war dann aber doch das es ihr Spaß gemacht hat - Frauen eben... 

Ich würde mal sagen die Tour heute hat mir Geschmack auf mehr gemacht und ich will unbedingt noch weitere Trails rund um Oldenburg kennen lernen.
Anfangs hätte ich nicht gedacht das es in diesem Teil Deutschlands so viel spaß machen könnte auf dem MTB durch den Wald zu flitzen, aber schon der erste Trail hat mir gezeigt das das Flachland manchmal gar nicht so flach ist.

Wenn mal jemand Zeit hat würde ich mich gerne mal zu einer Trailtour an der Hunte treffen auf der ihr mir mal die Trails in der Umgebung zeigt.

Das nächste Wochenende bin ich erstmal für Touren offen da meine Freundin keine Zeit hat und ich mich somit ganz meinem liebsten Hobby widmen kann.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ne nette Idee für ne Route auf der man möglichst viele von den angesprochenen Spots mitnehmen kann und am Wochenende Zeit.
Als Start und Ziel würde ich Oldenburg wünschenswert finden, weil ich das nächste WE nicht bei meiner Freundin bin sondern zu Hause - und das ist in Brake, da wäre Oldenburg als Treffpunkt besser gelegen.

Wäre schon fein wenn sich da ein paar Biker finden die Lust haben... 
Kontaktaufnahme über ICQ ist dabei erwünscht, dann kann man alles mal etwas genauer erörtern.

Ansonsten nochmal vielen Dank für die Infos durch die wir heute ne schöne Tour hatten.

MfG

Sylantkilla

PS.: Wer sich schon Geestguide nennt dürfte für die Führung und Planung der Tour ja predestiniert sein....


----------



## Geestraider (29. Juni 2009)

sylantkilla schrieb:


> PS.: Wer sich schon Geestguide nennt dürfte für die Führung und Planung der Tour ja predestiniert sein....



von mir aus steht dem auch nix im wege. aber da mein standort auch etwas von oldenburg entfernt ist würde mir der startort brettdorf besser passen  
aber schliesse dich doch den jungs die sich sonntags immer an der schleuse treffen an, die kennen richtig guten trailstoff 
ansonst stehe ich natürlich immer gerne als guide zur verfügung


----------



## sylantkilla (29. Juni 2009)

Naja, ich sag mal nem Treffen in Ganderkesee wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt...
Nur wäre Oldenburg etwas näher dran so das man eine nicht so lange Anfahrt hat.
Hättest du denn diesen Samstag Zeit für ne Tour an der Hunte?
Von mir aus könnten wir so ab 10 oder 11 starten...

Wär natürlich cool wenn sich noch ein paar mehr Leute finden - deswegen wäre mein Vorschlag wir plaudern mal drüber (wenn möglich heute Abend) und schauen das wir mal noch ein paar Leute aus der Gegend klar machen - wenn wir von Delmenhorst aus starten dann stoßen ja vielleicht auch noch ein paar Bremer oder Oldenburger hinzu...

Meld dich mal bitte wenn möglich heute noch - ich schick dir mal ne Handynummer per PN.

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Geestraider (29. Juni 2009)

wir hatten so eine tour ja schonmal zu ostern gefahren, waren damals zu elft, war schon ganz nett. leider sind halt die besten trails derzeit recht stark zugewachsen, so das sich so eine tour nicht so recht lohnt, zumal ich auch nicht 100pro sagen kann was noch alles fahrbar ist.
aber wir können gerne am WE mal ne runde drehen, ob von DEL, ganderkesee oder meinetwegen auch brettdorf aus ist mir eigentlich egal. kann nur noch nicht genau sagen ob samstag oder sonntag! 
wir können uns dann immernoch überlegen was wir unter die räder nehmen  zum glück gibt es ja auch trails die noch fahrbar sind 
kann dir ja einfach mal zeigen was sich so im umkreis von brettdorf so lohnt. ich habe ja erstmal deine nummer falls ich hier nix von dir höre, gebe dann bescheid ob mir das samstag oder sonntag besser passt.
an wieviel KM hast du denn so gedacht, nur so wegen streckenplanung  und auch als anhaltspunkt für eventuelle mitfahrer!
bis denn dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sylantkilla (29. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe mal so überlegt wenn wir gemütlich mit etwa 15km/h im Schnitt radeln und so knapp 7-9 h einplanen dann können wir (1h Pause insgesammt mit eingerechnet) so etwa 60-90km machen (so kann man dann ja mal schön viele Trails mitnehmen).

Angedacht hatte ich so etwa zwischen 10 und 11 Abfahrt und dann halt so Richtung Wildeshausen.
Von da könnte man ja - je nachdem wie deine Planung das zulassen würde - die Hunte rauf Richtung Oldenburg (viele Trails mitnehmen) und wenn nach dem Huntetrail nix interessantes mehr kommt auf einer Strecke mit möglichst viel Trailanteil wieder zurück.
Eventuell könnte man sich ja auch noch mal in den Ochsenbergen etwas austoben und dann weiter.

Rückkehr wäre dann ja eben je nach Geschwindigkeit und Pausenbedarf so zwischen 18 und 20 Uhr. So sollte eigentlich auch noch jeder Biker der ein Stück weiter weg wohnt gute An- und Abreisemöglichkeiten haben.

Eine Strecke ohne viel Verkehr über Land von Delmenhorst bis Wildeshausen wüsste ich auch schon.

z.B. Treffpunkt BHF - Stadtpark - Adelheide (Kaserne) - Große Höhe - Klein Hennstedt - Brettorf - Melkhus (also bei der Swingolfanlage) - Gut Altona (da dann zu den Trails).

So hat man eine Anfahrt die auf der Großen Höhe schon etwas durch's Gelände geführt werden kann und außerdem ist dort wenig Verkehr - wie ich finde eine sehr schöne Strecke.
Ab Gut Altona würde ich dann an dich übergeben damit wir mal ein paar schöne Trails kennen lernen.

Was hälst du von dem Ansatz?

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Geestraider (29. Juni 2009)

sylantkilla schrieb:


> Eine Strecke ohne viel Verkehr über Land von Delmenhorst bis Wildeshausen wüsste ich auch schon.
> 
> z.B. Treffpunkt BHF - Stadtpark - Adelheide (Kaserne) - Große Höhe - Klein Hennstedt - Brettorf - Melkhus (also bei der Swingolfanlage) - Gut Altona (da dann zu den Trails).
> 
> ...



da würde ich eher die streckenführung der ostertour vorschlagen, ab BHF durch die graft > große höhe > ozeanbrücke > richtung wildeshausen über flachsbäkentrail (der ist noch fahrbar), problem ist ab gut altona, diese trails sind dicht. also irgendwie richtung dötlingen durchschlagen. die runde huntepaad geht immer  
wie die trails am poggenpohlsmoor sind weiß ich nicht, denke aber mal das die auch dicht sind...naja testen 
danach eventuell noch huntetrail, der ist eigentlich auch ganzjährig befahrbar. also ostern waren das 70km von DEL bis nachm huntetrail plus rückfahrt. wir hatten damals nen knappen 20er schnitt meine ich.
das wär so mein vorschlag.


----------



## sylantkilla (29. Juni 2009)

Klingt gut - der Trail direkt geradeaus am Gut Altona ist eigentlich gut befahrbar - ich kann dir dann ja mal zeigen wie ich mit meiner Freundin gefahren bin - ist finde ich auch ne sehr schöne Strecke (und außerdem will ich immernoch mal den einen Berg hoch um da runter zu Brettern *g*)...

Können wir noch irgendwie die Ochsenberge mit einbauen oder sind die ganz ab vom Pad?

Mir wäre übrigens ganz lieb wenn ich bis Mittwoch wissen würde wann wir fahren (Sa/So) weil ich dann den anderen Tag Zeit mit meinen Kindern einplanen möchte und das erfordert auch etwas Absprache - wenn du es bis dahin nicht genau sagen kannst dann wäre es zumindest nett wenn du eine Tendenz angeben kannst und dann versuche ich das flexibel zu legen.

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Geestraider (29. Juni 2009)

osenberge sollte man spontan entscheiden, je nachdem was die beine sagen


----------



## sylantkilla (29. Juni 2009)

Wieviel mehr-km wären das denn dann noch wenn man die mitnehmen will?


----------



## Mutti (29. Juni 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> ... wie die trails am poggenpohlsmoor sind weiß ich nicht, denke aber mal das die auch dicht sind...naja testen



Die Trails dort waren (sind?) ja in diesem Jahr relativ lange frei, offenbar aufgrund der Waldarbeiten im Frühjahr. Fragt doch sicherheitshalber _Dr. Zoidberg_ oder _Ritzel007_; die beiden haben sich wohl zuletzt in jener Ecke herumgetrieben.  Allerdings sieht's auf ihrem Plot fast so aus, als hätten sie die Auenwald-Traverse umfahren.   Von jenem Abschnitt an der "Froschkuhle" sprechen wir doch primär, oder?  Ansonsten: einfach dichten Farn, meterhohe Brennnesseln und die Vielzahl von Zecken, die man sich am Süd-Einstieg zum Trail um diese Jahreszeit für gewöhnlich einfängt, ignorieren (bzw. schnell wieder absammeln ) ... und auf den restlichen 7/8 der Strecke einfach nur Spaß haben.
Wenn's gar nicht geht: kurz östlich auf Wald- bzw. Feldweg umfahren und vor der Steindarenriede (Höhe Bischofsdieksand, noch deutlich vor Egypten) entlang des Bacheinschnitts runter zum Poggenpohlsmoor ... kurz, aber ... na, ganz schön. 

Nun, der Geestraider wird's schon richten. 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## sylantkilla (29. Juni 2009)

Mutti schrieb:


> ...Auenwald-Treverse... ..."Froschkuhle"... ...Süd-Einstieg... ...Steindarenriede (Höhe Bischofsdieksand, noch deutlich vor Egypten)entlang der Senke runter zum Poggenpohlsmoor...



*Bahnhof?* 



Mutti schrieb:


> Nun, der Geestraider wird's schon richten.



Ich hoffe doch - ich glaube ohne euch würde ich da mal gar nix finden *g*

Aber echt Top von euch das ihr einem "vollkommen unwissenden" mal zeig wo es langeht... 

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Geestraider (30. Juni 2009)

Mutti schrieb:


> Die Trails dort waren (sind?) ja in diesem Jahr relativ lange frei, offenbar aufgrund der Waldarbeiten im Frühjahr. Fragt doch sicherheitshalber _Dr. Zoidberg_ oder _Ritzel007_; die beiden haben sich wohl zuletzt in jener Ecke herumgetrieben.  Allerdings sieht's auf ihrem Plot fast so aus, als hätten sie die Auenwald-Traverse umfahren.   Von jenem Abschnitt an der "Froschkuhle" sprechen wir doch primär, oder?  Ansonsten: einfach dichten Farn, meterhohe Brennnesseln und die Vielzahl von Zecken, die man sich am Süd-Einstieg zum Trail um diese Jahreszeit für gewöhnlich einfängt, ignorieren (bzw. schnell wieder absammeln ) ... und auf den restlichen 7/8 der Strecke einfach nur Spaß haben.
> Wenn's gar nicht geht: kurz östlich auf Wald- bzw. Feldweg umfahren und vor der Steindarenriede (Höhe Bischofsdieksand, noch deutlich vor Egypten) entlang des Bacheinschnitts runter zum Poggenpohlsmoor ... kurz, aber ... na, ganz schön.
> 
> Nun, der Geestraider wird's schon richten.
> ...



naja, was heisst die trails sind aufgrund der forstarbeiten lange frei, die jungs haben dort ziemlich rumgefuhrwerkt  das problem ist halt das auch ohne der jahreszeitüblichen vegetation das erste achtel des trails von den waldterroristen quasi vernichtet wurde. der rest war anfang april ohne zecken, dornen und nesseln fahrbar. daher würde ich sowieso in der mitte des trails einsteigen. ich denke mal das ist auch die von dir beschriebene stelle  
und um den anfang muss ich mich halt ab herbst kümmern wenn die zecken und nesseln weg sind, dann heisst es fahren, fahren fahren, bis es wieder nen trail gibt


----------



## Geestraider (30. Juni 2009)

sylantkilla schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch - ich glaube ohne euch würde ich da mal gar nix finden *g*
> 
> Aber echt Top von euch das ihr einem "vollkommen unwissenden" mal zeig wo es langeht...



apropro zeigen...ich habe heute nach der arbeit mal die angedachte route bis dötlingen gefahren, naja, teilweise urwald sag ich mal!
also bis wildeshausen war eigentlich alles gut, große höhe teilweise zwar sehr sandig, aber das ist woanders ja auch so. aber die trails ab gut altona waren wie erwartet sehr zugewachsen. meine beine kribbeln immernoch von den blöden nesseln  da müssen wir echt mal sehen wie wir fahren, nochmal nesselaction brauche ich nicht 
achso, tendenz eher samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sylantkilla (30. Juni 2009)

Also den einen Trail den ich Sonntag am Gut Altona gefahren bin würde ich gerne nochmal fahren...
Ich werde dann auch mit langen Klamotten fahren (ich hoffe die neuen sind bis dahin da und passen - sonst muss ich die alten nehmen..), damit bin ich dann auch nicht so anfällig für Zecken und Brennesseln.

Große Höhe ist ja allgemein sehr sandig - das war mit schon von anfang an klar...

Inzwischen hatte ich eher auf Sonntag gehofft weil ich dann gleich in Delmenhorst bleiben könnte und nicht wieder nach Brake zurück fahren bräuchte (bin Soldat und unter der Woche in der Kaserne Adelheide).

Allerdings wenn es Samstag wird dann ist das so.

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Geestraider (30. Juni 2009)

na wenn du unter der woche in DEL bist könnte man ja auch so mal ne feierabendrunde drehen! ansonsten treffen wir uns gelegentlich sonntags mit ein paar mann in DEL zum biken, ist leider im moment etwas eingeschlafen, aber wird sicher demnächst wieder was laufen.


----------



## sylantkilla (30. Juni 2009)

Na da würde ich mich doch gerne beteiligen (je nachdem wie Zeit ist).

Ne Feierabendrunde lässt sich sicherlich mal einrichten - idr wäre dafür Di, Mi und Do Zeit.
Montags bin ich eigentlich immer erstmal Wocheneinkauf machen.

Bis zum 1.10. bin ich noch in DEL - danach siehts schlecht aus weil ich dann versetzt werde (ganz aus der Welt bin ich dann aber auch nicht).
Zwischendurch wird zwar auch immer noch mal irgendwas sein - aber der ein oder andere Termin wird sich da sicherlich noch finden.

Wie sicher ist denn der Sa. dieses WE?
So. wäre ja eigentlich besser... ...Nachteil wäre dann ja nur das Sonntags denke ich mehr los sein könnte
Außerdem sind Sonntag Gewitter angekündigt - am Samstag erst gegen Abend.. - aber das würde ich erstmal abwarten, angeblich sollte diese Woche ja auch schlechtes Wetter sein.

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## sylantkilla (1. Juli 2009)

Also es wird immer sicherer das es Samstag schlecht ist von meiner Seite. 

Wäre es möglich das wir die Tour am Sonntag machen?
Wenn es nicht anders möglich ist komme ich auch am Samstag - aber wenn wird das Ganze auf den Sonntag legen würde mir das vieles einfacher machen dieses Wochenende.

Wär echt gut wenn du das so einrichten könntest.

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Geestraider (1. Juli 2009)

nun mach dir mal kein stress, die trails laufen ja nicht weg 
sonntag wollte ich eventuell mit nem bekannten fahren. der wollte sich noch melden. mit ihm brauchen wir die lange runde aber nicht fahren, für gewöhnlich fahren wir immer so 2-3h, da schaffen wir die tour nicht. allerdings wenn es schwül und gewittrig ist muß ich mir 100km auch nicht geben 
unter der woche bin eigentlich dienstags immer unterwegs, ausser das wetter ist schlecht oder die zeit knapp, dann geh ich auch mal laufen.
und bis zum 01.10. kann man sicher noch einiges erkunden


----------



## sylantkilla (1. Juli 2009)

Also das ding ist das ich mit nem Kumpel der momentan woanders studiert am Wochenende 17.-19. die Trails südlich von Oldenburg unsicher machen will.
Da wollte ich dann schon so in etwa wissen wo man ganz cool langdüsen kann.
Zur Not kannste ja mal ein bisschen auf meiner Karte rumzeichnen. 

So wie ich das dann sehe bleibt mir die Wahl zwischen Samstag ne lange Tour fahren und Sonntag ne kurze mit nur wenig Trails....
Oder besteht die Chance Samstag und Sonntag zu tauschen?
Wann wäre denn bei euch Sonntag Abfahrt?
Bis Freitag Nachmittag muss ich das dann entgültig entscheiden wann ich fahre.

Unter der Woche geht bei mir eigentlich von Dienstags bis Donnerstags - hab auch noch eventuell Zwei die sich dann anschließen würden (haben aber eher Einsteigerbikes und würden es auch lieber etwas langsamer angehen). 

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (1. Juli 2009)

tauschen geht nicht, mein bekannter hat nur sonntags zeit, jobmässig. treffen ist meisten 11h in DEL.

für ne sightseeing-tour würde ich den samstag vorschlagen, dann kann man sich auch etwas zeit lassen, bei angekündigten 32° nicht die falsche entscheidung 

alternativ kann man von DEL aus auch gut richtung warver sand starten, das wäre dann aber eher bremer osten als oldenburger süden 

aber wie gesagt, bis 01.10. haben wir ja noch zeit


----------



## sylantkilla (1. Juli 2009)

Ich denke dann noch mal ne Runde drüber nach wann wir dann fahren - grundsätzlich tendiere ich dann allen negativen Konsequenzen zum Trotz aber eher zu Samstag - immerhin will ich die Trails im Huntebereich kennen lernen.

In die andere Richtung können wir dann ja wenn es Zeitlich passt mal unter der Woche aufbrechen.

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Geestraider (2. Juli 2009)

sylantkilla schrieb:


> In die andere Richtung können wir dann ja wenn es Zeitlich passt mal unter der Woche aufbrechen.



so in etwa hatte ich mir das auch gedacht 

wie sieht es denn mit große höhe aus, den trail an der delme müsstest du doch eigentlich kennen?! in dem fall bräuchten wir uns dort ja nicht solange aufhalten und gleich weiter richtung wildeshausen. den flachsbäkentrail sollten wir auf jeden fall mitnehmen, wenn dort wenig fussvolk unterwegs ist und man gas geben kann macht der richtig laune 
an der hunte müssen wir mal schauen, durch die nesseln will ich nicht unbedingt aber ich halte dich natürlich nicht auf  ich zeig dir einfach wo man da überall fahren kann, zumindest wenns strauchfrei ist 
alles weitere dann samstag


----------



## sylantkilla (2. Juli 2009)

Also, es haben sich jetzt für's we alle sachen geklärt - somit gebe ich dir mal ein Update was meine Planung angeht:

Biken defenitiv Samstag, aber ich würde gerne etwas später los und dafür länger machen.
Ich habe mir ein Auto organisiert somit bin ich Samstag komplett unabhängig von öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln und wir können uns auch gerne in Ganderkesee treffen (wär cool wenn ich das Auto dann bei dir - falls vorhanden - auf dem Grundstück parken könnte oder so).
Losfahren würde ich in Brake gerne so zwischen 11:30 und 12:30 weil ich Samstag (hoffentlich) noch ein Paket von Rose bekomme mit neuer Hose und Trikot - die Sachen wollte ich auf der Tour dann gleich mal erproben.
Fahren können wir von mir aus dann auch bis Abends irgendwann, kann von mir aus auch ein Nightride werden - solange ich im Laufe der Nacht noch wieder zurück fahren kann weil ich Sonntag nochwas vor habe.
Ich bin da Flexibel. 

Den Trail an der Delme kenn ich noch nicht - ich hab mich hier um die Kaserne rum noch nicht so wirklich umgeschaut weil ich bisher immer davon ausgegangen bin dass das alles wegen dem sandigen Untergrund nicht so viel Spaß macht, aber den können wir ja zum "Aufwärmen" unter der Woche noch fahren.

Wäre cool wenn du mich heute Abend mal eben anrufst, dann können wir nochmal über die Zeiten reden - ich denke mal das wir dann so gegen 13:30 los könnten und dann nutzen wir eben noch den (hoffentlich Gewitterfreien) Abend etwas aus.

Sind wir Zwei denn Samstag allein unterwegs oder will sich noch wer anschließen?

*Für alle die keine Lust haben nachzulesen was geplant ist:

Trailtour von Delmenhorst/Ganderkesee aus Richtung Wildeshausen und dann die Hunte lang und wieder zurück zum Start.
*
MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## sylantkilla (2. Juli 2009)

Nur mal so als Hinweis:

Wetter

Details Samstag

Das Könnte Samstag doof werden mit dem Wetter - ich Hoffe das sich die Vorhersage nicht bewahrheitet.

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Geestraider (2. Juli 2009)

wie gut kennst du dich in ganderkesee aus? also ich denke mal das du aus richtung bookholzberg kommst. da würde ich lidl als treffpunkt vorschlagen, großer parkplatz, gut zu finden. 
wenn das wetter tatsächlich so schlecht oder noch schlimmer werden sollte müssen wir das ganze eben verschieben, besser als vom blitz verkohlt zu werden 
aber das du den delme trail nicht kennst...tztztz, dann kennste die achterbahn sicher auch nicht! hilft nix, dann muss die große höhe mit


----------



## sylantkilla (2. Juli 2009)

Ansonsten können wir uns auch vor der Kaserne in DEL treffen, das ist ja auch nicht so weit von Ganderkesee - wenn das ok ist für dich?
Ich muss nämlich eh noch in die Kaserne vorher, dann könnte ich den Wagen gleich drin stehen lassen und wir fahren von da aus.

Von da dürfte doch ein einigermaßen annehmbarer Startpunkt sein wenn wir die Große Höhe eh noch mit in die Route aufnehmen wollen.

Im Moment habe ich noch die Hoffnung das sich die Vorhersage nicht bewahrheitet und wir ohne Gewitter und bei schönem Wetter die Tour wie geplant fahren können - Montag sollte es ja auch erst regnen.

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Geestraider (2. Juli 2009)

wie wärs bei der alten panzerwaschanlage? oder irgendwo auf der panzerstrasse?


----------



## sylantkilla (2. Juli 2009)

Von mir aus - kein Problem.

Dann treffen wir uns bei der Einfahrt zur Waschstraße gegenüber vom ersten Tor auf der Panzerstraße wenn man aus Richtung Ganderkesee kommt.

Wenn ich aus Brake los fahre dann schreibe ich dir eben nochmal hier im Forum oder du gibst mir bis dahin noch eine andere Erreichbarkeit durch.
Ich denke wenn du dich dann etwa 45 Min. bis eine Stunde später auf den Weg machst müsste das soweit passen das ich dann fertig bin und wir los können.
Wenn die Post zeitig kommt dann würde ich wohl so gegen 11:30 abfahren - wenn die sich Zeit lassen kann's auch 12:30 werden.
Also kommen wir dann denke ich aller spätestens um 14:00 los.

Passt dir das alles soweit?

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Geestraider (2. Juli 2009)

das kriegen wir schon hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (3. Juli 2009)

tja...so wie es ausschaut scheint das wetter morgen doch seeehr bescheiden zu werden 
also bei weltuntergangswetter werde ich nicht fahren! so sehr habe ich das nicht nötig 
mein vorschlag wäre: ich melde mich morgen früh bis spätestens 11.30h bei dir, nummer habe ich ja, und teile mal mit wie das wetter hier so ist!
wenn wir morgen nicht fahren könnte man es ja sonntag nochmal probieren. sollte mein kumpel mitkommen wäre mein vorschlag fahren wir die tour etwa bis dötlingen! den zweiten teil ab dötlingen könnte man dann entweder dienstag versuchen (wenns wetter mitspielt) oder nächstes WE!


----------



## sylantkilla (3. Juli 2009)

Also der Wetterbericht in den Nachrichten sah eben sehr gut aus, Regen wenn dann nur vormittags und den Restlichen Tag quasi Wolkenfrei.

Ich glaube nicht das es morgen so große Wetterprobleme geben wird - wenn dann eher wegen der warmen Temperaturen.... 


Sonntag würde zwar gehen, aber dann muss ich wieder alles umorganisieren.
Morgen wäre besser. Ich hab grundsätzlich auch keinen Bock bei Regen zu fahren (und bei Gewitter erst recht nicht), aber wie gesagt - die Vorhersage im TV war eigentlich sehr Positiv.

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Geestraider (3. Juli 2009)

da ich auf wettervorhersagen eh nicht viel gebe warten wir einfach wie es morgen früh aussieht. zumindest hat es eben anständig gewittert.

allerdings will ich nicht verschweigen das ich bis etwa 17h zuhause sein müsste, kleine familiäre verpflichtung


----------



## sylantkilla (3. Juli 2009)

Also können wir morgen eh nicht so lange biken?

Sonntag wäre dann ja quasi genau so lange - oder?

Dann verschieben wir das lieber auf Sonntag.

Wann und wo?


----------



## Geestraider (3. Juli 2009)

kommt darauf an wann wir los kommen. zur not müssen wir halt etwas gas geben  aber später als 14h sollten wir nicht starten, sonst wirds ein zeitfahren


----------



## sylantkilla (3. Juli 2009)

Ich meine jetzt wann und wo wir uns dann Sonntag treffen?

Das wird mir alles zu unsicher mit morgen und da ich den rest des Wochenendes nicht kurzfristig morgen noch eben schnell umplanen kann geht das eben nicht anders.

Dann tausche ich eben Samstag und Sonntag.

Also Sonntag - wann und wo treffen und welche strecke?


----------



## Geestraider (3. Juli 2009)

also willst du denn samstag komplett canceln! ab wann könntest du? wie siehts denn so mit 11.30h gleicher ort aus?


----------



## sylantkilla (3. Juli 2009)

Geht ja leider nicht anders - einen Tag Biken, anderen Tag mit den Kids in den Zoo und da ich auf beides nicht verzichten will tauschen wir das eben.

So brauchen wir uns wegen morgen wettermäßig keine Gedanken machen und fahren dann eben Sonntag.
Finde ich zumindest besser als wenn wir gar nicht fahren würden.

11:30 wird dann etwas knapp - wenn ich mit'm Zug um 10:05 in Brake los fahre bin ich um 11:30 an der Kaserne und müsste dann noch eben einen Rucksack von zwei die ich mitschleppen muss wegbringen und mich eben fertig machen.
12:00 bis 12:15 würde besser gehen, das müsste ich zeitlich ganz gut schaffen.

Passt das so?

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Geestraider (3. Juli 2009)

ich richte mich dann nach dir. sollte klappen, machen wir dann 12.15 drauss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sylantkilla (3. Juli 2009)

Alles klar!

Sind wir dann zu zweit oder im Trio unterwegs?

Wie weit und wo lang fahren wir dann - so wie Samstag geplant war oder weniger/anders?


----------



## Geestraider (3. Juli 2009)

ich denke mal schon, du wolltest da ja alles kennenlernen, bis sandkrug 
streckenmässig sind das etwa 70km von DEL nach sandkrug plus 40km zurück.


----------



## sylantkilla (3. Juli 2009)

Und wie ich will, kann's kaum erwarten!!
Zeit genug haben wir ja... 

Freut mich aber das wir das trotzdem noch hinbekommen, auch wenn wir jetzt doch den Sonntag nehmen.

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Geestraider (3. Juli 2009)

prima, und du kannst morgen noch in aller ruhe auf die post warten


----------



## Geestraider (5. Juli 2009)

war ne schöne tour heute  super wetter, schöne trails, eventuell ein paar zuviele b-pflanzen 
und vielen dank für den oldenbu(e)rger support


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (6. Juli 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> und vielen dank für den oldenbu(e)rger support



...ich danke auch für die nette Begleitung.
Hoffe, dass Ihr beide gut wieder zuhause angekommen seid.

Hast den Trail noch gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (6. Juli 2009)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Hoffe, dass Ihr beide gut wieder zuhause angekommen seid.


sind wir, danke der nachfrage, ihr hoffentlich auch.



Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Hast den Trail noch gefunden?



wir sind den direkten weg richtung heimat gefahren, also über kirchhatten, aber werde mir den trail bei gelegenheit mal vornehmen  bin schon gespannt


----------



## xCupidox (9. Juli 2009)

Das ist wirklich wichtig!!
mir wurde diesen abend mein Bike in bremerhaven geklaut und ich würde euch darum bitten ausschau danach zu halten , bzw wenn ihr es irgendwo seht mir bescheid zu sagen bzw. diesen kerl, wen auch immer, ordentlich einen in die fresse zu schlagen
Das dirtbike hat nen roten felt sector 24 mit magura HS 33 felgenbremse nen wethe people sattel einer rockshox federgabel vorne 26
hinten 24". die hinterradfelge ist weiß.
Danke


----------



## Geestraider (9. Juli 2009)

wenn sich besagtes individuum in meine gegend verirrt werde ich natürlich meldung machen, dein bike scheint ja auch recht auffällig zu sein


----------



## Geestraider (14. Juli 2009)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Hast den Trail noch gefunden?



war ich heute! hast nicht zuviel versprochen, der ist echt gut 
richtig schön flow... technisch zwar nix besonderes aber landschaftlich super, fühlte mich wie im märchenwald  ist doch immer wieder erstaunlich wie hügelig das hier sein kann!
auf alle fälle passt der richtig gut in die ostertour, ist also fürs nächste jahr schon fest eingeplant


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. Juli 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> war ich heute! hast nicht zuviel versprochen, der ist echt gut
> richtig schön flow... technisch zwar nix besonderes aber landschaftlich super, fühlte mich wie im märchenwald  ist doch immer wieder erstaunlich wie hügelig das hier sein kann!
> auf alle fälle passt der richtig gut in die ostertour, ist also fürs nächste jahr schon fest eingeplant



... ich denke mal, dass wir dort noch mal zusammen spielen sollten.
Dann können wir noch mal nen Abgleich machen....

Komme gerade vom Dackel schneiden (Rennrad fahren). 
War auch wieder in Dötlingen oder wie das Dorf heißt....
Aber auf Trails geht es irgendwie anders....


----------



## Geestraider (15. Juli 2009)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ... ich denke mal, dass wir dort noch mal zusammen spielen sollten.
> Dann können wir noch mal nen Abgleich machen....



die gelegenheit wird sich bestimmt nochmal ergeben 



Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom Dackel schneiden (Rennrad fahren).



also...wie kannst du nur  bei dem wetter dackel schneiden...tztztz 



Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Aber auf Trails geht es irgendwie anders....



sag ich doch...


----------



## JENSeits (14. August 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

sry für Offtopic aber ich hab da so nen Problem. Wäre dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. Meine Schwester möchte in Bremen studieren und muss momentan auf eine Zusage der Uni warten. Sie wurde aber schon in mehreren anderen genommen. Daher sind wir sehr zuversichtlich. Da wir momentan auf der Wohnungssuche sind, versuchen wir so oft wie möglich an die Zeitungen zukommen, da nicht alle Wohnungen im Internet stehen. Wir waren innerhalb von 2 Wochen schon über 10 mal in Bremen um die Zeitung zu besorgen und Wohnungen anzuschauen (vom Norden Westfalens). Allerdings ist dies morgen nicht möglich, da eine Familienfeier ansteht (das wird ein Spaß  ). Nun wollte ich fragen, ob mir jmd von euch den Teil mit den Anzeigen bezüglich Mietwohnungen aus Schwachhausen schicken könnte? ... Abfotografieren, scannen oder wie auch immer ... ich wäre für alles dankbar  Denn dieser Teil steht leider nicht im Internet.

Liebe liebe Grüße ... Danke Leute  

Jens


----------



## Kalles (4. September 2009)

Moin
Von HB ist es nicht weit bis Bad Iburg zur www.teutotour.de. Mal ein paar Höhenmeter mehr könnten euch auch nicht schaden.
Ich werde am Sonntag den 06.09.09 Testbikes mitnehmen nach Bad Iburg. Wer Lust hat mitzufahren, aber kein Bike hat
, oder mal ein anderes fahren möchte, kann sich bei mir melden.
Es stehen mehrere Bikes von Specialized, Scott u. Lapierre zur Verfügung. Perso mitbringen.
Meine Nr. 01753726047 oder 05424 39063 bei www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Geestraider (17. Oktober 2009)

ich habe mich heute mal ein wenig als landschaftsgärtner betätigt 
und etwas trailpflege betrieben!
die trails zwischen wildeshausen und dötlingen sind jetzt zum größten teil wieder komplett befahrbar, fahrtechnik und kondition vorausgesetzt 
für eine ausgiebige probefahrt fehlte mir leider die zeit, wird aber baldigst nachgeholt. bis zur nächsten brennessel saison ist zum glück ja noch zeit


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (17. Oktober 2009)

... und was ist mit den Wegen zwischen Dötlingen und Oldenburg?

Na ja, das kannst Du Morgen ja noch nachholen.....

LG Oldenbürger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (17. Oktober 2009)

der huntepaad ist frei, am poggenpohlsmoor wollte ich mich bei gelegenheit mal umschauen und für das barneführerholz/huntetrail gibt es genug andere die sich nützlich machen dürfen 
schliesslich muß ich mich ja auch noch um die große höhe kümmern


----------



## Geestraider (1. November 2009)

so...probefahrt absolviert  
einen absrecher nach wildeshausen kann ich nur jedem wärmstens empfehlen, die trails machen megaspass, aber man sollte einiges an kondition mitbringen  besonders am wellohsberg saugt der untergrund einem förmlich die körner aus den beinen. trotzdem gehört die ecke meiner meinung nach zu dem besten was trailmässig in der region zu finden 

ich hatte mich auch noch am poggenpohlsmoor umgesehen, da wäre allerdings noch einiges zu tun, im moment ist zumindest noch schieben und tragen angesagt.


----------



## _HerrVorragend_ (3. November 2009)

ich komm aus bremerhaven ... wolt ma fragen ob da jemand inner gegend ne crossbahn/strecke oder was in der richtung kentt (irg. mit son paar sprüngen oder so ??)


im vorraus schonma danke xDD


----------



## Geestraider (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche Allen ein schönes, erfolgreiches, glückliches, gesundes, pannen- und unfallfreies neues Jahr 2010


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. Januar 2010)

Auch in diesem Jahr wird es wieder eine Eisbeintour geben! Diese wird am 20.02.2010 stattfinden. Bitte notiert Euch diesen Termin. Details folgen in Kürze.

Grundsätzlich wird sich am Konzept nichts ändern, nur die Streckenführung ändert sich.
Es geht dieses mal Richtung Sandkrug. Ziel (soviel sei verraten) wird Wardenburg sein.. Anmeldungen sind ab sofort möglich.

Die Organsisation erfolgt dankenswerterweise wieder von HD !


----------



## Kalles (24. Januar 2010)

Moin od. Malzeit 
Leider gibt es auch unter den Radlern noch einige , die meinen einen super Deal gemacht zu haben , indem sie einfach RÃ¤der klauen. Ich wage es zu bezweifeln, das man mit geklauten RÃ¤dern glÃ¼cklich wird u. beim Radeln vor Freude Pippi aus den Augen quillt.

Ich bin jetzt auf eure Hilfe angewiesen, denn man hat mir ein Stumpjumper FSR Pro Carbon Gr.XL u. ein Epic Fsr Marathon Carbon Gr.L, Farbe Carbon silver, geklaut. Der Stumpi hat die Farbe Carbon/schwarz mit goldene Streifen u. braune Felgen. Das Rad stammt aus dem Modelljahr 2009 u. trÃ¤gt die Rahmen Nr.STQ48C0021. Das Epic von 2009 hat die Rahmen Nr. STAB38C0737.
Der Verkaufspreis liegt jeweils bei 4799,-â¬.
Da der Stumpi ein sehr groÃes Rad ist, fÃ¼r Fahrer ab 1,9om GrÃ¶Ãe, mÃ¼Ãte es schnell auffallen, auch das Epic, welches in der Farbe u. AusfÃ¼hrung sehr selten ist.

Hier sind Bilder der gestohlenen FahrrÃ¤der:


geklaute Bikes


Sachdienliche Hinweise nehmen wir gerne entgegen, es wird nicht euer Schaden sein, also Augen auf. 

Meine Tel. Nr. 01753726047

Hier sind auch noch Kontaktdaten:

http://www.radsport-schriewer.de

GruÃ Kalles 
__________________


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (4. Februar 2010)

Eisbein 2010 am 20.02.2010, gegen Mittag.
Es tut sich was in Sachen Eisbeintour.
Habe die letzte Nachricht von HD auf der Radsportfreunde HP eingepflegt.
Meldet auch bitte bei HD direkt per e-Mail oder über den Kalender der HP an.
Ich leite die Namen und e-Mailadressen dann weiter. Die Organisation macht wie in den letzten Jahren HD mit einigen Unterstützern.
Genaue Zeiten folgen noch.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Geestraider (28. März 2010)

ich wollte mich mal zum thema "osterhatz" zu wort melden.
leider fahre ich meiner form derzeit etwas hinterher, der lange winter und eine hartnäckige erkältung haben ihre spuren hinterlassen 
ich komme zwar langsam wieder ins rollen  , aber wenn ich ans letzte jahr denke, da hatte ich ca. 120km auf der uhr - das ist im moment eine nummer zu hoch 
aber wie sagt man doch, aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben, bei interresse können wir die runde gerne etwas später nachholen.
ich werfe einfach mal den 1.mai als termin in den raum?!? am tag der arbeit anständig strampeln 
ich denke mal die teilnehmer vom letzten jahr hatten ihren spaß, das feedback war zumindest gut, auf jeden fall wissen die herren was ich mit "eine nummer zu hoch" meine 
ich will auch nicht verheimlichen das ich mir im letzten herbst bereits ein paar gedanken zu der tour gemacht hatte und mir ein paar zusätzliche trails angeschaut habe die man in die tour mit einbauen kann, bzw sollte 
also mit anderen worten, die diesjähige tour wäre um ein paar körnerraubende kilometer länger 

wenn also jemand bock hat schaue ich mir in den nächsten wochen mal den zustand der runde an. ok, das würde ich wohl auch so machen


----------



## Kalles (2. April 2010)

Hallo,
vielleicht auch nicht schlecht mal abundzu.

Tour für jeden der Lust hat auf Mountainbiken.  
Morgen wieder um 14Uhr. Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Da wollen wir mal ne schöne Osterrunde einläuten, freu mich schon drauf.

Letzten Mittwoch sind wir seit langem auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen. Jetzt nach der Zeitumstellung werden wir es wieder öfter machen. Wäre gut, wenn ihr euch zu der Mittwochsrunde anmeldet. Abfahrt 18Uhr45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (25. April 2010)

Zum Thema 1.Mai mal kurz. Ich habe das schöne Wetter gestern genutzt
und bin die gesamte angedachte Strecke mal abgefahren nachdem Ich 
einzelne Abschnitte in den letzten Wochen schon häufiger befahren habe.

Die Strecke ist (noch) gut zu fahren. Die ersten B-Pflanzen kommen zwar hervor, aber die Trails sind alle frei. Bin gestern von G´kesee aus gestartet, bis Ende Huntetrail hatte Ich 84km auf der Uhr, von DEL aus müssten es noch ein paar mehr sein. Im großen und ganzen ist es die gleiche Strecke wie im letzten Jahr. Lediglich auf der großen Höhe und am Wellohsberg habe Ich die Streckenführung etwas geändert wodurch ein paar Trailkilometer dazu kommen  plus 2 kleine Minitrails bei Harpstedt und Lüder´s Trail in Ostrittrum 

Nach 110 anstrengenden Kilometern war Ich Zuhause, daher ist heute auch Schonprogramm angesagt 
Ich warte einfach mal das Feedback ab, falls es kein Interesse gibt erwäge Ich alternativ ein kleines Harzopening


----------



## Geestraider (1. Mai 2010)

Leider war das Interesse an der heutigen Tour sehr Mau 
Das hat uns natürlich nicht davon abgehalten trotzdem zu fahren 
Immerhin waren wir noch zu viert und hatten unseren Spaß. Allerdings haben wir die Runde nicht komplett bis Sandkrug gefahren sondern sind nur bis Dötlingen gekommen, dann zog der Himmel zu und wir haben uns für die Heimfahrt entschieden was nicht verkehrt war, denn kurz nachdem Ich Zuhause hat es mächtig geschüttet. Also mit anderen Worten, alles richtig gemacht 
Die Fakten: 83km - 400hm - Trailspaß vom feinsten und den nassen Arsch haben sich andere geholt 
Ein paar Bilder habe Ich nebenbei noch geschossen. 
Fazit: Schöne Tour, hätten nur ein paar mehr sein können.


----------



## blotto2010 (9. Mai 2010)

Hi, ich bin relativ neu im Forum und ich hab noch nicht mal ein Bike (Transalp Stoker ist bestellt). Welche Strecken kann man in der Umgebung einem Anfänger zumuten. Ich komme aus Bookholzberg und mir fällt absolut keine Strecke ein! 
mfg
blotto


----------



## Geestraider (9. Mai 2010)

versuch es mal auf der großen höhe, da gibts ein paar trails, die sind zum anfang schon ganz spaßig


----------



## Seiffen (10. Mai 2010)

versuch es mal über Sanhatten immer an der Hunte entlang nach OL. Wenn die Konditon nicht reicht, fährst Du mit der Bahn von Sandkrug oder Ol zurück.


----------



## _HerrVorragend_ (10. Mai 2010)

jerzt mal was ganz anderes...#
wie siehts mit dirts in und um bremerhaven, meinetwegen auch oldenburg/bremen, aus ?
bin neu im geschäft, nd kenn mch deshalb nicht so gut aus...

danke schonmal !!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (10. Mai 2010)

zum thema dirt im bremer umland findest du vielleicht hier etwas.


----------



## Geestraider (20. August 2010)

mal eben den thread wieder hochholen
und wo ich schon dabei bin, kleines kurzfristiges treffen für alle in und um delmenhorst, morgen um 11h an der gaststätte zur eiche in schlutter.
3-4 stunden die gegend unsicher machen


----------



## _HerrVorragend_ (22. August 2010)

jo,danke


----------



## Geestraider (16. April 2011)

ich hole den Thread mal wieder hoch. jetzt wo es ein paar neue aus der "Umgebung" gibt macht es ja vielleicht sinn


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (16. April 2011)

Hi Michi,

hier gibt es Neue?
Oder immer noch die Alten?
Waren letzte Woche mal wieder in Dötlingen und dann Rtg. Fischteiche.
War ne klasse Runde.
Wir sehen uns sicher bald mal wieder...   grins.

Willst Du die Ostertour nochmal wiederholen?


----------



## Geestraider (16. April 2011)

moin lüder,
war heute erst in dötlingen 

karfreitag war im gespräch, hatte ich auch im oldenburger thread gepostet, ohne resonanz! auf bremer seite war interesse verlautet worden.
im bereich wellohsberg und poggenpohlmoor waren zwar die holzfäller kürzlich aktiv am trailzerstören  was meine motivation zu der tour schmälerte, aber fürn wellohsberg hab ich ne alternativroute und fürn poggenpohl ne umleitung gefunden. 
wie sieht es eigentlich am huntetrail aus? da war ich schon länger nicht unterwegs, gibt es da irgendwelche bösen überraschungen?

ähh...meinst du die fischteiche in ahlhorn? isn stück weg, aber ne nette gegend 

achso neue, ja in delmenhorst gibt es nachwuchs  deswegen bietet sich ja der umgebungsthread an


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (16. April 2011)

aktuell leide ich ein wenig wegen der Birkenpollen. 
Mal sehen, ob ich es Morgen schaffe, auf das Rad zu kommen.

Der Huntetrail ist soweit gut befahrbar.
Aber in den Osenbergen haben die Harvestor auch gewütet....

Also ich kann es noch nicht zusagen, ob ich über Ostern mitfahren kann.
Muss die Pollen mal abwarten...


----------



## Geestraider (16. April 2011)

pollen sind für einen outdoorsportler schon ein fieses handykap
habe ich zum glück kein problem mit...toitoitoi
ich denke mal das ich morgen nochmal aufs bike steigen 
das ich durch dötlingen rausche ist doch sehr realistisch 
vielleicht sieht man sich, werde aber voraussichtlich schon vormittags starten.


----------



## Geestraider (18. April 2011)

Sooo...dann hier auch noch mal 
Bitte melden wer am Karfreitag die Wildeshauser Geest rocken will


----------



## his airless (20. April 2011)

moin! die karfreitag-ausfahrt hört sich verlockend an  würde mich nach längerer pause ggfs. gerne mal wieder anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (20. April 2011)

Jeder der möchte ist herzlich willkommen 
Treffpunkt 11h Graftwiesen in Delmenhorst.


----------



## B3ppo (16. Mai 2011)

Moin, moin,
ich melde mich hier schonmal an ab Juli mit auf Trailjagd zu gehen. Ziehe aus der schönen Fränkischen Schweiz wieder in den Norden. Komme ursprünglich aus Stenum, habe das Biken allerdings erst hier in Franken angefangen. Kenne also nix bei euch und hoffe ihr könnt mir den ein oder anderen Trail zeigen!
Bis dahin einen schönen Bikefrühling,
Greets Christopher


----------



## Geestraider (16. Mai 2011)

B3ppo schrieb:


> ...Komme ursprünglich aus Stenum...



Ist ja quasi Nachbarschaft 



B3ppo schrieb:


> ...und hoffe ihr könnt mir den ein oder anderen Trail zeigen!



Kriegen wir hin


----------



## pete87 (30. April 2018)

Moin 
Wer Bock auf Touren und Trails im Bremerraum hat kann der Gruppe gerne beitreten!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/938470859663337/?fref=gs&dti=227325543950743&hc_location=group


----------

